# WANTED Russian Blue cat for adoption



## Frida44

Looking to adopt a Russian blue cat to be part of our family. We are a family of four, living in a house with a big garden. We are in Reading but happy to collect from further away. Please contact me if you can help. Thank you


----------



## Aeschylus

Have you contacted a local breeder? There's a list on the Russian Blue Breeders Association website:
The Association

If you're looking to adopt a rescue cat, there are specialist rescues for pedigree cats. You could google to see if there's one near you (sorry, I don't really know much about them, but maybe someone else on PF can help with details).

Why did you decide on Russian Blue (aside from the cuteness)?


----------



## Frida44

Thank you for your advice, I have already contacted them but the lady said that the Association didn't have them for adoption that often 

Apart from the cuteness, we like their supposed personality  a cat that has character and good with children.

Another breed we were/are thinking about is the Abyssinian.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Guest

Hi if you goggle cat chat then click on rescue and adoption then click on pedigrees you will see the a to z of cat recue centre's for pedigrees they may well have a rescue centre for Russian blues listed on there. I know they have a few Abyssinian cat rescue centres and they have plenty of rescue centres which are specifically for pedigrees, so it might be worth ringing around them to see if they have a Russian blue? Good luck, Megan.


----------



## oliviarussian

There aren't a huge amount of Russian Blue breeders in the UK so chances of finding a rescue one is pretty slim although you might be lucky to find an ex breeding queen

I would try maybe ringing the number below and introducing yourself, It is a very small community and they do tend to know one another so maybe you could ask if they could keep you in mind I'd they hear of one that comes available
The Russian and Abyssinian Cat Club of Scotland - Club - Rehoming

Alternatively you could go through the breeders list and start writing emails detailing your circumstances and asking if they know anyone who might have a queen who they want to re-home, might take a while but if you are patient and determined you could well get lucky!


----------



## Frida44

Thank you oliviarussian for the suggestion. Just contacted some of the breeders, let's wait and see!


----------



## Frida44

Don't want to speak to soon.... But it seems that we found a retired Russian Blue Queen...she is only 4 years old  thank you oliviarussian!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Frida44 said:


> Don't want to speak to soon.... But it seems that we found a retired Russian Blue Queen...she is only 4 years old  thank you oliviarussian!!


fingers crossed that it goes well for you


----------



## oliviarussian

Frida44 said:


> Don't want to speak to soon.... But it seems that we found a retired Russian Blue Queen...she is only 4 years old  thank you oliviarussian!!


Oh fingers crossed, let us know won't you!


----------



## Frida44

We are collecting Tara tomorrow!! So excited! Thank you for all your help


----------



## jill3

That's great News. Hope you will keep in touch with us all. Not forgetting to put some on pictures of her on here either


----------



## lymorelynn

How wonderful :thumbup: Congratulations on finding her and don't forget to post some pictures for us


----------



## oliviarussian

Fantastic news!!!!! I've been hoping for another Russian on the forum... lots and lots of pics please!


----------



## moggiemum

very very happy for tara and her new slaves , beautiful name toobest wishes


----------



## Frida44

I will indeed post some pictures once she comes out of her hiding place... she is still very shy. Only comes out at night, when she keeps exploring the whole house


----------



## Guest

Frida44 said:


> I will indeed post some pictures once she comes out of her hiding place... she is still very shy. Only comes out at night, when she keeps exploring the whole house


 Awwh bless her.


----------



## Frida44

Hello there, Tara is still hiding  for nearly a week now. She comes out of wardrobe every evening/night to explore the house and to feed herself. During the days we keep checking upon her, she lets us stroke her for a little bit (she purrs and seems happy) but after a while you can tell that she has enough. She even bites our hands SOFTLY. We were prepared and knew that she would be shy and scared to start with. But how long could this hiding go on for? Shall we leave her to it? Wait for her to come out and join us? My little ones can't wait to play with her  Any suggestions is greatly appreciated. Thank you x


----------



## Laurac

Was she kept outside in a run before? Just wondering if that could be why she is still being so wary? I am sure your patience will pay off soon.


----------



## Frida44

She is an indoor cat but yes, she was in a run from time to time. Do you think that matters?? Thank you


----------



## Laurac

I just wondered if she was unused to being in a house - some breeding cats are kept solely in runs -but that obviously isn't the case. Have you got a feliway diffuser plugged in - that might help her feel more relaxed. 
Feliway Diffuser - Animed Direct


----------



## moggie14

I was wondering what her background might be, it does sound like she isn't very well socialised with people. Also she is probably used to having lots of other cats around to boost her confidence and is feeling a little alone.
She will certainly come around in time. Leave the doors open and let her venture out if she wants. Try not to pussy foot around her too much either, carry on your usual business and make noises etc so she gets used to this and keep popping in and out of her room if just to say hi regularly. I expect you will find that she will suddenly appear downstairs one day whilst you are watching TV or something. 
Good luck and I can't wait to see a photo


----------



## Laurac

Have you got a tv or radio on in the room she is in - this will help her get used to noise. Has her previous owner given you any tips - maybe a real favourite food or toy/game that might tempt her to come out during the day.


----------



## Frida44

I haven't thought about that, thank you. I will put the radio on. We feed her with the same food she is used to. Her bowls are downstairs and she hides upstairs....I might move everything up into the bedroom. I'm thinking about getting the feliway diffuser as well.


----------



## Laurac

How about you move her food to the landing outside her room - if you put something very smelly and tempting in there (like tuna) then she might venture out. It will all be worth it in the end!


----------



## lorilu

Frida44 said:


> Hello there, Tara is still hiding  for nearly a week now. She comes out of wardrobe every evening/night to explore the house and to feed herself. During the days we keep checking upon her, she lets us stroke her for a little bit (she purrs and seems happy) but after a while you can tell that she has enough. She even bites our hands SOFTLY. We were prepared and knew that she would be shy and scared to start with. But how long could this hiding go on for? Shall we leave her to it? Wait for her to come out and join us? My little ones can't wait to play with her  Any suggestions is greatly appreciated. Thank you x


Let her be. Cats do not accept change well and need to adjust in their own time and way. She lets you pet her, that's a huge sign of trust. Don't force her, just let her adapt at her own speed. Your children can be learning patience and compassion and understanding of another creature's needs during this time. It's a valuable lesson.

Think about it from her point of view. Suddenly she finds herself in an alien place with surroundings, people and other cats she has never seen or smelled before, after living her whole life in one place.

She has no idea what's happened to her, and may be grieving losses in addition to being frightened.

Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## Frida44

I have managed to take a picture of Tara  uploaded in my photo album.


----------



## oliviarussian

Frida44 said:


> I have managed to take a picture of Tara  uploaded in my photo album.


Oh pretty girlie... Is she still hiding in her wardrobe? Hopefully she will start to relax and feel more comfortable very soon!


----------



## Frogg

We recently adopted a Russian Blue kitten.... and we adore him! How is Tara doing now... has she settled? They're supposed to be a really shy and quiet breed but our kitten isn't at all! Slightly reserved around strangers but doesn't hide from them anymore.

The first 4 days we had him he meowed constantly (now an only cat, previously with his whole family) and hid a lot, but then he seemed to suddenly trust us, and felt safe and jumped on our laps after breakfast every morning and purred for an hour. Has this started to happen for you?

He also can eat for England so we need to watch portion sizes and can't really free feed him.

All the best with your russian - they are a wonderful breed, have an amazing temperament and are a beautiful grey. Berry is fairly dark in colour, I prefer the lighter ones for some reason - like yours.

Keep us updated


----------



## oliviarussian

Well hello Tara and Berry, It's about bloomin' time we had some more Russians on the forum!!!!!!

Mika says Hi!!!!


----------



## Frogg

Hey Mika!!


----------



## denflo

It sounds like you are making some progress now! Don't force the issue with her, she will come out and be with you when she is ready. You could try just sitting quietly in the room with her, just softly talking so that she gets used to your voice. Avoid eye contact, perhaps take a book there with you and read it aloud whilst you spend the time with her. Let her come to you when she wants to. If she has already learnt where her food, water and litter tray are, I wouldn't move them, introduce more if you feel the need, but try not to change the things she has started to get used to. I'm sure that she will come to trust you with a bit of time, it's just a case of waiting until she feels safe and secure and doing it when she is ready. Feliway plug ins are good, but don't work straight away, they do take a while to circulate so don't expect results over night!


----------



## Azriel391

oliviarussian said:


> Well hello Tara and Berry, It's about bloomin' time we had some more Russians on the forum!!!!!!
> 
> Mika says Hi!!!!


Hey Mika u iz soon gonna be a gang u iz needing a badge for ur fan club OR time to get designing !!! :biggrin::lol:


----------



## Frida44

Hi there,

Tara spends more and more time out of the drawers now 
I noticed that she has dandruffs and she sheds a LOT of hairs. Her fur is dull as well, there is no shine to it. Reading about it on the internet, I decided to change her diet. She has been feeding on Royal Canin Indoor 27 dry food for four years. I introduced her to some wet food ( natures menu and wainwrights ) and she seems to like it. I also got Salmon Oil that I daily add to her portion of dry food. 
So at the moment she is on both dry and wet food, hoping that it will make a difference.

Am I doing the right thing??

Another thing I noticed is that she doesn't groom herself much. Whenever we brush her she loses a lot of hair....( she doesn't have bald patches!).

And one more thing, her poo seems quite dry to me.
Water is available to her all day.

I thought RB didn't shed much. Please tell me if I'm wrong.

Many thanks for your help again.


----------



## jill3

Hello Frida. Tara is Beautiful.
If you were to put this in the Health and Nutrition Section I think you will get lots of advice.
Maybe you could ask a Moderator to move it for you?
Wet food is a good idea as it is a lot better for them.
I still do give a bit of Dry food which is good quality but only for a snack.
Salmon oil is good too.
The hair loss might be because she is moulting and now spring is on the way she is getting rid of the winter coat.
I did once have a half Russian Boy and he never seemed to loose much hairs but I suppose we are all different.


----------



## oliviarussian

Hi Frida

Russians do moult quite a bit, especially this time of year when it's getting lighter and warmer, so make sure you give her a good brush at least a couple of times a week... As well a getting rid of any loose fur it also distribute skin oils and is great for bonding!

I also found this bit of info:
"If the skin or fur begins to feel dry, add a couple of drops of Lipiderm Omega 3 supplement or flax oil to her wet food"

I would try to get her onto a completely wet, quality diet if she will take to it as a Russians coat is supposed to be thick, plush with a silvery sheen to it so it sounds like she is not in the best condition


----------



## Frida44

Thank you oliviarussian. What kind of wet food would you suggest? I'm new to all this... At the moment we have natures menu and wainwrights for her. Are they any good?


----------



## oliviarussian

Frida44 said:


> Thank you oliviarussian. What kind of wet food would you suggest? I'm new to all this... At the moment we have natures menu and wainwrights for her. Are they any good?


If you are willing to buy online then Animonda Carny, Grau, Granatapet, Bozita Tetra Pak, Feringa, Schmusy Nature, and Mac's are really good choices and are complete wet foods.

Pet Supplies, Pet Food, Dog Food, Cat Food and Pet Accessories at Zooplus
The Happy Kitty Company


----------



## Frida44

Thank you oliviarussian  ordered 36 cans of wet food and a few boxes of treats...let's see how it goes.


----------



## oliviarussian

Frida44 said:


> Thank you oliviarussian  ordered 36 cans of wet food and a few boxes of treats...let's see how it goes.


Great, keep us updated won't you!


----------



## rox666

Completely off topic really, but as this thread seems to have turned into a Russian Blue conversation. Can I ask is it normal for Russian Blue's to be so skinny?? Mishka was thin when he arrived with us (probably due to the diabetes) and I think he has put on some weight, but he really is "slender". I've looked at lots of photos online but they always tend to be sitting or lying down so you don't get a clear view of just how bony they are!

Actually, I'm going to go and weigh him now and see if and how much weight he has put on over the last few weeks.

ETA - just weighed him, 4.4kg. He was 4.1 when he arrived so he has put on a little but I'd prefer it if he had a bit more of a layer on him.


----------



## oliviarussian

rox666 said:


> Completely off topic really, but as this thread seems to have turned into a Russian Blue conversation. Can I ask is it normal for Russian Blue's to be so skinny?? Mishka was thin when he arrived with us (probably due to the diabetes) and I think he has put on some weight, but he really is "slender". I've looked at lots of photos online but they always tend to be sitting or lying down so you don't get a clear view of just how bony they are!
> 
> Actually, I'm going to go and weigh him now and see if and how much weight he has put on over the last few weeks.
> 
> ETA - just weighed him, 4.4kg. He was 4.1 when he arrived so he has put on a little but I'd prefer it if he had a bit more of a layer on him.


Long, slender and elegant is how they should be... I wouldn't say boney tho', more lithe and muscular (like a feline swimmer/gymnast if that makes sense ) My Mika is currently 4.8kg so Mishka sounds OK to me... Perhaps you are used to a more chunky cat!


----------



## rox666

Yes, I suppose you could describe him like that as well. At least now when you run your hand down his spine you don't feel all the lumps. I think you're right, my problem is that I am used to a chunkier sort of cat! On one hand I have Electra who is competing to be the heaviest female MC in the world and then Mishka who just looks like a marathon runner next to her!


----------



## Frida44

oliviarussian said:


> Great, keep us updated won't you!


Hi oliviarussian,

May I ask one more thing? How often do you feed your RB and roughly how big is each portion? Thanks a million!


----------



## oliviarussian

Frida44 said:


> Hi oliviarussian,
> 
> May I ask one more thing? How often do you feed your RB and roughly how big is each portion? Thanks a million!


I free feed my two, always have done since they were kittens....So there is always food down for them and they have completely self-regulated


----------



## advisorchic

oliviarussian said:


> Fantastic news!!!!! I've been hoping for another Russian on the forum... lots and lots of pics please!


Hi everyone. I have had pedigree cats for over 30 years and I am wanting to get into breeding. I would love to breed Russian Blues but so far I am finding it very frustrating trying to get hold of a queen which is on the active register. Does anyone have any advice about how to do this? Any advice would be gratefully appreciated. I am going to the GCCF show on Saturday 24 October so hopefully I will meet people there who can advise. If not, at least I will get to see lots of adorable cats!


----------

